# my chinese slingshots from ebay



## Millipede (Aug 29, 2011)

got these on ebay for cheap. they seem real nice and have a nice heft to them. i like the one with the wood handle because it fits my large hands pretty well and the green one fits a little awkward but i seem to be more accurate with it. i dont know if its the difference between the bands or what yet, im still new and need lots more practice. the pouches suck though and ripped after 40 shots...


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I think that one in green is a Dankung Wolf. It looks good in green wrap.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are very nice looking rigs indeed! It seems you obviously need better pouches. I like the set up for multiple tubes ... you have a lot of variations to play with. My only desire would be to also be able to use flat bands. I suppose one could always use short parachord loops on the forks and attach flat bands to the loops. Anyway, keep us posted on what you like and do not like about them.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Are your slingshots from the Oliver and Fiona website with the link

http://stores.ebay.com/oliver-fiona-SOHO-Store/_i.html?_fsub=2805898011

?


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

the metal looks pale,

is it zinc alloy?


----------



## Millipede (Aug 29, 2011)

bbshooter said:


> Are your slingshots from the Oliver and Fiona website with the link
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/oliver-fiona-SOHO-Store/_i.html?_fsub=2805898011
> 
> ?


yep thats the one. looks like they have a couple new designs and some stainless steel ones there now. i didnt see them before.

when i first got them i set up my chrony and did some testing. my "regular" trumark slingshot i got at the sporting goods store got 200-205 fps with a 5/16 steel ball. the one with the six tubes only got slightly better at 220-225 fps. i thought for sure there would be more of a difference. and with the size of the holes for the rubber tubes to fit in it doesnt seem like theres any room for improvement like by using thicker tubes...

i havent done any tests with the double banded one. i ended up being stupid and injured my hand the day it came in the mail. im thinking though that the velocity will be about the same as the others but it does seem to be more accurate for me. like i said though i cant tell if its from the bands, shape of the handle or whatever...


----------



## zip (Feb 27, 2011)

On the inside of the holes where the bands go, are the holes smooth and polished, or can you see casting marks?

Thanks


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

they look nice frames, to be honest i'v ordered a couple of cheap ones of ebay, it doesnt bother me if they are zinc or not, they will only have light target bands anyway, -- gamekeeper john


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I've purchased six frames and 30 tubes from them, and I'm happy. The frames are NOT stainless steel, though, as described. I was surprised when my ammo magnets didn't stick.


----------



## Millipede (Aug 29, 2011)

notchent said:


> I've purchased six frames and 30 tubes from them, and I'm happy. The frames are NOT stainless steel, though, as described. I was surprised when my ammo magnets didn't stick.


even the one that specifically say they are stainless steel?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Millipede said:


> I've purchased six frames and 30 tubes from them, and I'm happy. The frames are NOT stainless steel, though, as described. I was surprised when my ammo magnets didn't stick.


even the one that specifically say they are stainless steel?
[/quote]
especially them ones im afraid to say,theres been more than a few discussions on here re this matter mate,ill leave it at this,if you like them,you shoot them mate,my mate has been using one that isnt ss for a while now and loves it,puts 9.5mm steel thru and 12mm lead,you enjoy them mate and welcome to the forum


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

Millipede said:


> I've purchased six frames and 30 tubes from them, and I'm happy. The frames are NOT stainless steel, though, as described. I was surprised when my ammo magnets didn't stick.


even the one that specifically say they are stainless steel?
[/quote]

Yes, but I don't care - I'm very happy with them. I've got several thousand shots with the cheapest one they sell. For me, it feels great, is very accurate, and pocketable. I shoot everything from BBs to 1/2 inch steel with it.


----------



## Millipede (Aug 29, 2011)

im not too worried about it. i would however be happier if it werent cast metal. i was in the market to buy one that would last forever. ive been looking at some that a guy on here sells that are made of solid brass.. i forget his name but they look awesome. i love brass


----------



## Millipede (Aug 29, 2011)

i just wish the bands could be indestructible too!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Millipede said:


> i just wish the bands could be indestructible too!


You are obviously young yet ... I wish the SHOOTER could be indestructable!!!!









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

ive had the green one.it sucks.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

zip said:


> On the inside of the holes where the bands go, are the holes smooth and polished, or can you see casting marks?
> 
> Thanks


the holes on the green ones cut the bands.the holes are one size and then half way they switch to a smaller size and that cuts the bands.now i use it as a hammer.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I had some rough metal on one of my Dankung black palm thunder models (1 of 2), but never on the cheap copies. Go figure...


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

I have the green one too....I like mine.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the red handle one! When i first got into slingshots i try to make a dankung out of close hanger!Lol! it didn't work that great but if i say so my self pretty good for a close hanger!


----------

